# Pellet Stove Auger Timer



## Lance58 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, I would like to install into my pellet stove an aftermarket auger motor time delay switch that is allot less expensive then the replacement control board (with timer built in) from the dealer. Stove runs on 110v ac & the original timer operates like this:
On energizing with auger feed (delay switch) set on it's minimum the power goes to the auger motor and runs for 3 seconds then d-energizes power to the auger for 5 seconds and will keep repeating till the auger feed (delay switch) is turned up. 
I am now retired disabled (Legally Blind) and really can't afford a OEM replacement control board (with delay timer built in) for this stove. I would appreciate any and all ideas for this repair as inexpensively as possible. Thanks in advance, Lance


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

